# Dallas Meet



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm need to fly down to dallas within the next 6 weeks (flexible on scheduling) and wanted to check see if anyone wanted to schedule a meet.

I obviously won't have a car down there, but would love to check out some of the texas cars, and texas nightlife.  

Plus, I might be able to bring some goodies along as well. I'll be staying with a friend in loisville (sp?) and he has only lived down there for a few months. He's wanted to get into audio again but has no contacts down there.


Anyone up for it?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Well Me and a few guys(not from this site though, its from ca.com) get together every month or so. We dont really call it a meet. We call it a DFW Build Day. because we meet and we basically share big tools(table saw, compressor,nailgun, etc) and brains when we help each other.


I never seen too many meets on this site for the Dallas area .


Also every other week there are bass/sq shows. I usualyl dont go to them because its in fortworth, and its very ghetto people that come for the most part...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

if enough people go i'd be up for a drive out there. it's only like 5 hours tops each way.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im down, i will probably be moving there soon anyways....no gear for me though


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i need someone to give me some structural critisizm. i'm stubborn as a damn mule when it comes to install for stealth reasons but presets 2-6 are up for grabs if someone wants to fiddle around.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Im down, i will probably be moving there soon anyways


I kinda figured. 


well, I'd have my laptop, which has all my software on it. All I'd have to do is bring along my mic and we could do some measurements. (impulse responses, etc.)

We could also play around a little with some drc.  

Hillbilly, 

You could get a preset all the way to flat for future reference on tuning. normally a good starting point, and atleast gives you a head up on problem areas.

I'm still kicking around the idea to move down that way, so I'd love to meet as many as I can, and I'll spend as much time tuning or helping install as we can fit in.


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

It's Lewisville, FYI. And I'm down depending on when it is and where. I don't have much of a system, but I'm always cool with BSing/learning from others.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

if I am in from work I would try to make it too.


----------



## Porchpup (Jan 26, 2008)

Megalomaniac said:


> Also every other week there are bass/sq shows. I usualyl dont go to them because its in fortworth, and its very ghetto people that come for the most part...


 It can be a little rough sometimes.

I live just up the road from you in Celina.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Contact foosman100.
He leaves in that area.

Jorge.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I live in the area too - wouldn't mind meeting some of you guys.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Count me in, just let me know where. I'm in Arlington if some wish to hear a Hybrid 3 way, assuming I don't have it torn down for improvements.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Depending on dates I might be able to make it.
Foosman owes me a BBQ, so this would be a great time for him to pay.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

You can most certainly get the BBQ, if you can eat laying on your back with your head under the dash. Seems a small stature Dr. from Mexico fits better than a fat truck driver from Texas. I'll do the hard part, GRILLING, while you work on my car. Ha-Ha.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd sure be game!   

Actually, I have been hoping get together with some other hobbiest/competitors for a looooong time and seem to miss everything that comes remotely close to Dallas. Having never been to a competition, this would at least give a chance to see others systems, get some tips and tricks and such. Now that my install is finally close o complete - and my new hard drive based digitmedia player is on its way, I'd really love to see what others thought and learn a thing or two!! 

I keep missing Foos - but I hope to meet up with him this weekend. Since I am unemployed, I don't know why its been so hard 

Anyhow, PLEASE add me to the list and I'll do my best to be there.

Less/Jim


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'd be up for a meet. Too many SPL guys around here and I'd like to hear some SQ rides.

Where and when?


----------



## fearthisskyy (Jun 29, 2007)

i'm from dallas as well, right by lewisville in carrollton.
haven't been on this forum since last summer really, since i was busy with college.

now this summer is here i am hoping i can find time to build a box for my idmax
if there's another build day coming up this month, i'm down to join and help.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

fearthisskyy said:


> i'm from dallas as well, right by lewisville in carrollton.
> haven't been on this forum since last summer really, since i was busy with college.
> 
> now this summer is here i am hoping i can find time to build a box for my idmax
> if there's another build day coming up this month, i'm down to join and help.


What was your name again? I think we spoke before...andy, andrew, howard,? **** man i forgot completely, you got an SUV right?


edit: i just remembered its Aurthur!


----------



## fearthisskyy (Jun 29, 2007)

yeah, arthur*
i remember talkin to you on ca.com before

we should set up a build day sometime this month,
i always wanted to hear what the sub i bought is capable of doing
only problem is i don't have the equipment or knowledge to do such a project,
but i'm am always down to try and learn new things..


----------



## jntar (Nov 2, 2005)

You fegs can come I guess...lol


http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=316855


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

Gee Mir scared of all the hoodlums at the tbp shows. 

Ill be at Jntars. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

mokedaddy said:


> Gee Mir scared of all the hoodlums at the tbp shows.
> 
> Ill be at Jntars. Hope to see some of you there.


I am an SQ hoodlum!


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Megalomaniac when and where.....got the tahoe and the altima


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Also every other week there are bass/sq shows. I usualyl dont go to them because its in fortworth, and its very ghetto people that come for the most part...


WOW, megalo............did not know I was ghetto people


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> WOW, megalo............did not know I was ghetto people



you arent  your install is badass and sounds clear! its the ones that play their music to the point things start smelling that bother me.

maybe i have it out for people from Fortworth :uhoh: (hopefully you can sense the sarcasm )


----------



## avs20 (May 25, 2008)

So is this going on for sure? Anyone looking to buy some 4ohm MJ-18s? 3 for sale


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd be down.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd show up too (providing no conflicts of course).


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

id be down for the build day... i have an entire system to install/ fab!!!
just waiting on my new amp to get here....


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> id be down for the build day... i have an entire system to install/ fab!!!
> just waiting on my new amp to get here....


Let's do it!


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Are we just going to keep talking, or get something put together??


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

when are you guys free? After July 4th my schedule may get pretty hectic. My youngest is having his first of many surgeries. =(
I'm calling for June 14, or 21.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Get on the move guys.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i'm gonna draw my line in the sand for the 14th


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> i'm gonna draw my line in the sand for the 14th


Yeah Jon, you'll never line up with everyone. Just go with it. Sorry I can't join you guys - I'll be out of town. Have fun! I'll catch you on the next one.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

So far its me and possibly Foosman100? Anyone else? 
Sorry you can make it Roman . I hope you enjoy yer trip!! 
Ill see if I can't get DrTelepathySQ to come. He might be teaching summer school by then....


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

jonnyanalog said:


> So far its me and possibly Foosman100? Anyone else?
> Sorry you can make it Roman . I hope you enjoy yer trip!!
> Ill see if I can't get DrTelepathySQ to come. He might be teaching summer school by then....


Thanks Jon, sorry I'll miss it. Hit me up on the next one and I'm there baby!


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Talked to JA yesterday and sounds good to me. I even have a fairly well outfitted garage with tools and such if we want to come to my house for this.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

foosman 100 said:


> Talked to JA yesterday and sounds good to me. I even have a fairly well outfitted garage with tools and such if we want to come to my house for this.


It's settled.

Foosman's house it is.

Let's shoot for a Sunday.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

y'all keep me updated cuz i'd like to come too. i'd be up for another drive to texas.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> It's settled.
> 
> Foosman's house it is.
> 
> Let's shoot for a Sunday.


which sunday? This coming weekend?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

if it's this sunday I can't show up. My dad is coming in from Cleveland. So needless to say I will spending time with my family. Next weekend would be better.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I'd be down for the 15th.

Are we gonna put a food list together?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

only thing with next sunday is its Father's DAy. Saturday next weekend would be better. Or the following weekend.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

jonnyanalog said:


> only thing with next sunday is its Father's DAy. Saturday next weekend would be better. Or the following weekend.


How about this Sunday?

I work graveyard shift on Saturday's so Sunday's are better for me.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

if it's this sunday I can't show up. My dad is coming in from Cleveland. So needless to say I will spending time with my family. Next weekend would be better.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Ooh, a real DFW meet...one thing I'd suggest considering the rather obnoxious outside temps right now is to get together in the a.m. rather than the afternoon.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

We can do whatever, but when this was originally proposed by backwoods I really think he had more of a bigger place in mind. I'll be happy to host at my house but there isn't room for a whole bunch of people at once. I really think we need to rethink this and make some good plans. There is a lake a few blocks from my house, with a park where we could all congregate and then go back and forth to my house when we needed to use the table saw, router, etc. Now, my car is gutted, and to be honest I really need to get to work on it for the upcoming money round show in Tulsa. I'm also going to Biloxi for Scrapin the coast on the weekend of the 20th, and then going to Las Vegas with my family on the 30th for a weeks vacation, so June is really booked for me. I would like to shoot for the second week in July, what do ya'll think. Foos


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

foosman 100 said:


> We can do whatever, but when this was originally proposed by backwoods I really think he had more of a bigger place in mind. I'll be happy to host at my house but there isn't room for a whole bunch of people at once. I really think we need to rethink this and make some good plans. There is a lake a few blocks from my house, with a park where we could all congregate and then go back and forth to my house when we needed to use the table saw, router, etc. Now, my car is gutted, and to be honest I really need to get to work on it for the upcoming money round show in Tulsa. I'm also going to Biloxi for Scrapin the coast on the weekend of the 20th, and then going to Las Vegas with my family on the 30th for a weeks vacation, so June is really booked for me. I would like to shoot for the second week in July, what do ya'll think. Foos


2nd week in July is good.

I really hated recommending your spot but it sparked a flame under people's butts so I'm a-ok with making a switch.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

cool wit me... I'll have too see how things work out in July. My son has his first surgery on the 3rd. He's an infant so we will have to see how well he does and how overwhelmed we will be.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

If it's in July, I can most likely make it as well.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

very cool. It just seems like July will be better for everyone.


----------



## jazz391 (May 17, 2007)

im in for july. maybe around the end of the month?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

July 13th?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in Austin, but my mom lives in DFW so I'll come up too.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

BAh, I'll probably be living in Michigan in July.... but who knows what God has planned around whatever I THINK I am going to be doing. 

If I am here, I will be there!

Less


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

less said:


> BAh, I'll probably be living in Michigan in July.... but who knows what God has planned around whatever I THINK I am going to be doing.
> 
> If I am here, I will be there!
> 
> Less


We'd love to have you here since your system seems to be one of the more advanced in the area.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

How about the 20th of July? My mom is in town on the 13th so i will be spending time with her and my family.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> We'd love to have you here since your system seems to be one of the more advanced in the area.


Well thanks for the compliment, although I am really a rookie in this whole area. I've been a fan of music and sound systems since I was 9 and made a radio station in my closet... or was it when I was 4 and was playing the lampshade drums with the cardboard tube from a coathanger in my brother's band - lol. I hope you would still feel that way after you get a look/listen to my car =) The thing has put me in the poorhouse!

Offhand, Foos's sytem is probably the most tried and proven system that I am aware of in the area. While I do have decent gear, I've never been to a competition at all.... so its tuned to my standards only... which in truth is just fine for me lol. I think a few people might be interested in the little digital medai player I'm using - its really worthy of note I think... but that remains to be seen too. I really hope to figure out how I want to mount it and to fiberglass my tweeters into my kicks soon... can't seem to find the time though.

I'm going to throw up a suggestion to see if maybe a smaller group wants to get together maybe next weekend maybe, just so I can finally see someone elses system and hear how it sounds... its been bugging me to be so isolated for so long!

Its great that we are making the effort to do this though!

Less


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know about that, but I know it does keep me busy. I am finally able to work a little in the garage, so I am installing the last of the deadener to the cabin of the car and laying my new wiring, so maybe my wife won't kill me. My interior is in my dining room right now.
There are lots of good systems in the area, just few compete these days either due to the politics, finances, etc. 
July 13th sounds good to me. I may get back in time on the 20th too. I'm open for a smaller group too, but my car is in the building stages so don't expect to hear it till mid July or so. Foos


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

small group would be cool and a sunday would work better as well. I'm usually at work on saturdays....


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

jonnyanalog said:


> small group would be cool and a sunday would work better as well. I'm usually at work on saturdays....


x2 although my car is torn to pieces.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

so, when do u guy's (and gal's) plan on doing this....that way if my 3sixt.2 is back from rockford.... ya'll can help me tune my tahoe.....but, the altima is up and running would love to hear your opinions and suggestions of how it sounds or what I can do to make is better


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

As I have said b4, July 20th looks good for my calendar.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

20th is cool with me!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so july 20th it is? i'd love to come and chat with you folks. someone pm me with an address to put into the trusty gps unit


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

So July 20th, ok. Now whose house or restaurant?


I just thought to throw it out there. there are a few shows,but not on that date though, where there is a local comp. It be nice to see more SQ people come. I have only been to a few shows.
Here is schedule I found:
http://texasbasswars.freeforums.org/texas-bass-productions-2008-season-t176.html


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

well the idea was to have it be an install/listening G2g so i would think it would be at someone's house so we have tools.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

Well Foos has offered and he is pretty conveniently located. 

If that fell through, I'd be happy to offer and have a pretty good collection of tools - table saw - drill press - scroll saw - nice drills - dremel - sanders - soldering irons - heat gun and such... but I'm not typically terribly organized and some things might take a bit to find. 

Of course, I don't have a clue where I will be a month from now and I could be up in Michigan by that time unfortunately! The house would still be up for sale though likely - so maybe one of you would find a new place to live! lol - its a pretty nice house for a 1,700 sq ft two bedroom - lots of angles and tons of light... sort of artsy place. I'll miss it a lot!

We do need to get firm though and get this thing going if it is ever going to happen. Hell maybe we are over planning and should really just set a date - place and time... those who make it make it - those who don't get to enjoy round two! The only reason I say that is that last year a group fiddled around like this and never did a thing =)

Less


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i agree if its as planned before it was gonna be at foos' house or if too many showed up at a park near his place. Lets call the 20th and follow the plans above.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> i agree if its as planned before it was gonna be at foos' house or if too many showed up at a park near his place. Lets call the 20th and follow the plans above.


sounds like a winnar. i'd much prefer it to be as personal as possible so no one accidently feels left out.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

20th.

Are we gonna bring some food or just wing it?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> 20th.
> 
> Are we gonna bring some food or just wing it?


would prolly be easier and cheaper if we just brought our own stuff from home to grill if someone wanted to bring a grill. i'll have a cooler full of water for sure. i'm at least 6 hours away from the dfw area but will be glad to help out where i can as far as getting this meet rolling.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> would prolly be easier and cheaper if we just brought our own stuff from home to grill if someone wanted to bring a grill. i'll have a cooler full of water for sure. i'm at least 6 hours away from the dfw area but will be glad to help out where i can as far as getting this meet rolling.


I can bring a box of sausage.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

This sounds like it is going to come together. I have a grill and smoker at my house, and the park has some too, but to be honest, this should be about the music and fellowship rather than the food. Lots of good fast food places withina few bolcks where we can just send someone after the stuff and concentrate on whats important. Those that committ to coming I will PM you my address to keep riffraff from knowing where there will literally be thousands of dollars of equipment at one time.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im in Dallas now...i would like to come if thats ok :blush:


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Depending how much I drink the night before (wedding to go to), I should be able to make it.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Any and all forum members are welcome, what I was referring to is like when thieves get the news about big shows in the areas and they prey on the hotel parking lots stealing all night long.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

good point. i'll discuss with you later about where the best place to stay would be. however, it won't be arlington for the reason you stated above


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

count me in!!!


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

I have to be in Houston this summer, but I'm going to try to drive back for that weekend. I'd love to meet you guys. It's enough of us, and this being Texas, we need to gear up and have our own BBQ!! I have a huge smoker I'm in the process of picking up from a friend in East Tx.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

foosman 100 said:


> This sounds like it is going to come together. I have a grill and smoker at my house, and the park has some too, but to be honest, this should be about the music and fellowship rather than the food. Lots of good fast food places withina few bolcks where we can just send someone after the stuff and concentrate on whats important. Those that committ to coming I will PM you my address to keep riffraff from knowing where there will literally be thousands of dollars of equipment at one time.


I think food is a great way to fellowship (or maybe I'm just fat). Food is one of the cornerstones of the Marv meets and I figure we could do something similar. I can understand, however, if you don't want to cook food at your house.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

as this thread materializes into something with a date, if I am in from the coast I will be there. and look forward to it. 

Foos, I will pm when I know for sure if I am going to be off work.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> as this thread materializes into something with a date, if I am in from the coast I will be there. and look forward to it.
> 
> Foos, I will pm when I know for sure if I am going to be off work.


july 20th jon. if you'll be in i think i'll take you up on your offer to crash at your place afterwards. will prolly drive in early in the morn and should still be good for a day of sonic bliss and fellowship.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

so let's get a headcount.

hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Headcount is a good idea, that way we will know whether I can handle all at my house.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

me


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

bump


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Can't really tell who is interested, if this is going to happen FINE, if not, I want to make other plans.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Come on guys.

As big as DFW is, we can all travel 30 miles to get together and listen to some music. The Cali guy's travel hours to meet up. 

Let's not let this opportunity slip by.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

how about we get a list going?

* everyone just copy and paste the list and add your name

1. Megalomaniac
2.
3.
4.
etc


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> so let's get a headcount.
> 
> hillbilly sq
> johnny analog
> ...


hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
megalomaniac


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> hillbilly sq
> johnny analog
> foosman
> megalomaniac
> chiji


me too


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> hillbilly sq
> johnny analog
> foosman
> megalomaniac
> chiji


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm pretty far but I'll try to make it.
Wont put my name on the list until I'm sure.

Jorge.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll do my best to be there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

come on folks who live in the area but still aren't sure yet...if i'm driving 5-6 hours from little rock and doitor is gonna try to make it from south of the border the rest of you don't have an excuse!would LOVE to see some of you houston people there too. hell some of the marv people drive more than halfway across the country for his shindigs


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I am planning on going, not sure what shape my car will be in.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
megalomaniac
chiji
azngotskills


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
megalomaniac
chiji
azngotskills
JasonJones


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet we got 7 so far...or 8 if dejo can for sure be in from the coast that day.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

unless my schedule gets changed I will be in. and do plan on being there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> unless my schedule gets changed I will be in. and do plan on being there.


sweetness. will def kick it with ya in tyler afterwards.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

if you get foos's addy then I wont have to. let me know


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

Foosman, I see that your diamonds are for sale. what sub(s) can we expect to hear in your monster.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i had it in a pm but accidentaly erased it. foose will you send your addy my direction again?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Rather than PM everyone my address it is as follows:

David Seal
4705 Shorewood Dr
Arlington, Tx 76016

New subs are the new Hertz Hi Energy 1200w Mini Milles, 2 12's inverted in center of trunk. 

http://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/default_en.htm


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

my 10th grade geometry teacher was named david seal! he was a trip and damn good teacher


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

cool. you likey a little more?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't know yet, still building.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

will it be ready for the get together? or are you needing some help getting it done.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I would like to come if noobs are welcome.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ccrobbins said:


> I would like to come if noobs are welcome.


have at it tiger. the knowledge you will gain will be priceless


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

hell i'm still a noob per se...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> hell i'm still a noob per se...


we all are in a way. i didn't really start coming along with my sq learning until i joined diyma. and learn something new every day.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

great, see you on the 20th then?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow... My Ex and the "Brady Bunch Family" (Mine, Her's, and His) are near you rt now Meglo... I think Husband #3 has family in Dallas, and used to live around The Colony... 
They're pulling the National Lampoons road trip...
Supposed to meet up with us in Orange Beach AL on the 3rd -but I almost whent out your way to meet them.

Anyone ever thought about how Divorce can be like "Reverse Poligaomy"?


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW, this looks f'n promising  ...now there comes the issue of getting both vehicles to the meet


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> WOW, this looks f'n promising  ...now there comes the issue of getting both vehicles to the meet


have someone drive the other for ya. could always pick them up at fooses place and take them back to get the other ride.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Now if ya'll really want a cool addition to the meet, look at my for sale thread. I'm trying to get the funds together to have an Audiocontrol SA3055 RTA on hand for us to use. See if there is anything listed you or anyone you know might be interested in. If I raise the dough through those sales I will have it by then. 
This is NOT a plea for money, and NONE will be accepted, just trying to sell some stuff to get us this RTA in time for the meet. 
I'm leaving for Vegas in a few hours and won't be back until Thursday night. Never can tell, I may have the money for it when I get back.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

315 miles from Little Rock to Dallas...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

So what are the meet details? 4 pages and I see nothing concrete.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I wish you luck in Vegas....."what happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas"  LOL


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

The details are really still in the works. This is building into more than I can handle at my house. I do have a park at a lake a few blocks from my house and as a homeowner in the subdivision I have access to the park and loading dock. What I recommend is we can meet at the park where there is lots of shaded parking, do our meet and greet there, and if some really needs access to tools they can come to the house. When this was proposed it was going to be rather small, but now seems like it is growing.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

sounds cool with me can't wait!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> 315 miles from Little Rock to Dallas...


no big deal for me


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

treat Vegas like one of the competitions, and wipe them out. hehe


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Damn, I was going to try the Tulsa show on Labor day, but now everyone down south is showing up.......choices,choices.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> Damn, I was going to try the Tulsa show on Labor day, but now everyone down south is showing up.......choices,choices.


If you came down...i can finally get those cabinets made and pick them up


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Damn, I was going to try the Tulsa show on Labor day, but now everyone down south is showing up.......choices,choices.


Foos an I are also doing the Tulsa show.
That's going to be one of the best SQ shows in the US.
I wouldn't miss that one.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Damn, I was going to try the Tulsa show on Labor day, but now everyone down south is showing up.......choices,choices.


come on down. i'm sure the wifey would let you use a couple of your vacation days for the dfw meet


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I would have room for the both of you if Carl is going to come too. both are welcome here.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

dejo said:


> I would have room for the both of you if Carl is going to come too. both are welcome here.


that's if i can stay awake long enough to make the drive to tyler after driving 5-6 hours, shooting the breeze with all you folks in the heat, and then well...i'll prolly be spent. will just have to see.


----------



## jazz391 (May 17, 2007)

when is this meet happening? is there anyone in or around dallas with a table saw and router than would be willing to make cuts so i can build my box in exchange for lunch or some sort of reasonable payment?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

the meet is looking like it will be the 20 of this month. I dont have a saw but someone may. I think Megalo does and might be interested in working with you


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

jazz391 said:


> when is this meet happening? is there anyone in or around dallas with a table saw and router than would be willing to make cuts so i can build my box in exchange for lunch or some sort of reasonable payment?


i believe foosman will be making his tools available so we can work on our cars.


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

If you just need cuts I would be happy to do it for you. It might be easier if you just tell me what size you want and I can grab the wood, just bring you everything and you can pay me for the materials.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

JasonJones said:


> If you just need cuts I would be happy to do it for you. It might be easier if you just tell me what size you want and I can grab the wood, just bring you everything and you can pay me for the materials.


best way to do it right there. i know my number one pet peeve in stuff of that nature is people who try to tell me how to make a cut when i'm doing it with my tools.


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

I dont want to steal this away from Foos if he really wants to have it at his place, I just thought I would offer another place because it seems like we might be outgrowing his.

My parents house we could fit 20-30 cars. The shop would hold 4 cars no problem, then the driveway beside the shop will hold 3 comfortably, we can put 4 or 5 in front of the shop and 3 or 4 more on the regular driveway. Plus the house is on a culdisac of three houses, so we could fit another 10 or 15 in the culdisac. We also have a big grill and a fridge in the shop for food and drinks... There are not really any wood working things here, but there are all the other tools, my dad and I built hot rods.

The house is in Corinth, so it is about 45 minutes north of the metroplex, which might help those who are coming down from OK. Once again, just wanted to offer this up and am not trying to steal the show from Foos.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Is this meet open to everyone?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor said:


> Is this meet open to everyone?


according to foose everyone who wants to come. if you're new to sq this should be a good learning experience.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool thanks, if I can swing it I'd really like to make this.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

JasonJones said:


> I dont want to steal this away from Foos if he really wants to have it at his place, I just thought I would offer another place because it seems like we might be outgrowing his.
> 
> My parents house we could fit 20-30 cars. The shop would hold 4 cars no problem, then the driveway beside the shop will hold 3 comfortably, we can put 4 or 5 in front of the shop and 3 or 4 more on the regular driveway. Plus the house is on a culdisac of three houses, so we could fit another 10 or 15 in the culdisac. We also have a big grill and a fridge in the shop for food and drinks... There are not really any wood working things here, but there are all the other tools, my dad and I built hot rods.
> 
> The house is in Corinth, so it is about 45 minutes north of the metroplex, which might help those who are coming down from OK. Once again, just wanted to offer this up and am not trying to steal the show from Foos.


Sounds like you have a good place for a venue like this. I'll bet we could bring tools if necessary....


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

it might get hard to keep track of tools if everyone brings something. I think it wouldn't matter where it is, just as long as we can have a cool get together with few compromises and security concerns...


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Jason raises some good issues. I'd hate to crowd out Foos' house and it seems we may have more space with Jason.

Just a thought.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Corinth is easier for me to get to.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

just keep me posted....I'm using a vacation day for this meet


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

foos is in vegas til friday.... i think


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> just keep me posted....I'm using a vacation day for this meet


i'm using a personal day...and i'm stingy with those!

dude both of your rides have INSANITY written all over them with the gear that's in them


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

I'M IN.
Talked to my wife and we are going to make it a family/shopping/car audio trip so everyone wins.
We should be getting there Friday night.
Might have to leave Sunday a bit early because it's an 8-9 hour drive for me.
See you soon.

Jorge.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

SWEET!!!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi guys.
Austin Heat Wave show is that same weekend.
That's the biggest show in Texas.
That might also be a good place to meet.
Maybe not compete in the show, but we can see/hear a lot of other cars.
I'm in either way.
Just another option.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

that would take away from the intamacy of a pure diyma meet. and it's an 8 hour drive for me.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> that would take away from the intamacy of a pure diyma meet. and it's an 8 hour drive for me.


Totally agree.
Original idea it is.
I've never been to DFW, so it should be cool to see the town also.

Jorge.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I would be nice to hear the before and after Jorge


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

the spaghetti bowl would be intimidating if i didn't have my trusty gps unit.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> I would be nice to hear the before and after Jorge


If all goes well the next 2 weekends I should have version 98347 of the install with the H900, L3's out L4's in and some other changes on the amp rack.

Jorge.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> i'm using a personal day...and i'm stingy with those!
> 
> dude both of your rides have INSANITY written all over them with the gear that's in them


Thanks......


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm open to having it someone elses house. Sounds like the other option has more room. Doesn't really matter to me one way orthe other. I should be done with my install by them, and will just be giving demos for those that are interested and I can do that anywhere.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> I'm open to having it someone elses house. Sounds like the other option has more room. Doesn't really matter to me one way orthe other. I should be done with my install by them, and will just be giving demos for those that are interested and I can do that anywhere.


I definitely want to hear your Hybrid Audio setup.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

can't wait........also, bring tools nessary to make new rings and baffles hint, hint


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I will plan on bringing my Compound mitre saw if anyone will be able to use it. I have a buttload of clamps and crap as well. The table saw would be cool but I don't have a trailer and it's impossible to get into my truck unless I have 4 or 5 strapping young lads to help.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's what I have at the house that should eleminate anyone else from bringing their own:

10" Table saw
Drill press
Router Table
Plunge router with Jasper jig already attached
Jig saw
Circular saw
Cordless and corded 1/2" drills
4" angle grinder
table top disc and belt sander
Batt charger, power supply, 
air compressor
fairly extensive hand tools
soldering station

These will be available if it is to be at my house, just not alot of room for many projects going on at the same time. Also looks like I may have an RTA by then too.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> Here's what I have at the house that should eleminate anyone else from bringing their own:
> 
> 10" Table saw
> Drill press
> ...



I think with a little work we can get all those tools in the Shelby.
I'll help you out.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

They will certainly fit in a certain CX7 I know of.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

How much you charging to play with the rta?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Nothing, I'm not charging anything for anything, that would not be in the spirit of what I think these get 2 gethers should be about.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> Nothing, I'm not charging anything for anything, that would not be in the spirit of what I think these get 2 gethers should be about.


Don't listen to Foos.
I'm the RTA administrator.
It's $1 a minute.
LOL.
j/k

Jorge


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

jasonjones place sounds better from a location standpoint but it looks like Foos has got the tools necessary if we need to use them. 
I'll try to get the majority of my stuff in before the G2G but i have little time at my house right now to get anything done. 
Foos i'll get the box/ amp rack built for those subs then I will just place them in when we meet.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Well.... it looks like I'm coming as well. I _doubt_ my system will be ready since I _just_ got my car back from the body shop yesterday (after 4 weeks). I'm coming to say hello at least


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Head Count

hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
megalomaniac
chiji
azngotskills
JasonJones
doitor


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

If it turns out to be only eight I can easily do that number at my house, but I will leave it up to everyone else. If ya'll choose to do it elsewhere I don't want to be packing up tools for somewhere else. RTA?? Cool, I'd bring it, if I have it.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

doitor said:


> Head Count
> 
> hillbilly sq
> johnny analog
> ...


I vote for Foos' house. It's nice and close to me (relatively speaking).  We could all cruise to the Oasis afterwards too (Joe Pool Lake) - it's beer and bikini season! Lots of cars have little mini-meets there. Just a thought.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont have anything to build lol. i just want to demo some of your guys rides


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Head Count

hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
megalomaniac
chiji
azngotskills
JasonJones
doitor
BlackSapphire
trebor

I'm going to try to be there to meet people, hear some systems and learn. I just got my car and don't have anything installed in it yet.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

I have nothing in my ride either. I don't even have all of my equipment yet. But I would like to see what everyone has done and how it sounds, so I am not going into this half aced. Anyone have any RL-p subs I can hear?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

What kind of subs?? I don't understand.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
megalomaniac
chiji
azngotskills
JasonJones
doitor
BlackSapphire
trebor
dejo


I didnt actually add myself to the list but am now.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

ccrobbins said:


> I have nothing in my ride either. I don't even have all of my equipment yet. But I would like to see what everyone has done and how it sounds, so I am not going into this half aced. Anyone have any RL-p subs I can hear?



i think he meant http://www.soundsplinter.com/


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

chijioke penny said:


> i think he meant http://www.soundsplinter.com/



Yeah sorry.....shoulda been more clear. I am looking at the W12GTi and RL-p, or the Icon. Decisions, decisions.....Kinda sucks with no way to actually hear them before you shell out the dough.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
megalomaniac
chiji
azngotskills
JasonJones
doitor
BlackSapphire
trebor
dejo
bassfromspace


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

ccrobbins said:


> Yeah sorry.....shoulda been more clear. I am looking at the W12GTi and RL-p, or the Icon. Decisions, decisions.....Kinda sucks with no way to actually hear them before you shell out the dough.


I've got a pair of 12w7's if you'd be interested in those. They're not hooked up, however.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i really like my re se12. gets loud, sounds good, cone doesn't flex under pressure causing distortion, and doesn't need a ton of power to get the job done. it's the perfect sub in my eyes for anyone who wants a sub that sounds good and still gets loud. my arc 12 sounded incredible until the power go poured to it. definately not made to get loud and is being saved for a more tame project.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Wait till you hear these bad boys. I hope to have them up and running in time for the meet.

























They will be in this configuration, mounted regular for normal use, then inverted for competitions.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

purdy. 10's or 12's?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

12's, need to hit a higher SPL score for World finals than I was getting with the 2 10's, plus I really like the way they look. Efficiency is borderline at 90db, but they will be getting 1150w of underrated Audison power.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

as the proud founder of "team cheap bastard sq" those are too spensive for me:blush:hell in tweets, mids, and sub i only have around $300. then 2 quality amps to send clean power to them that were sold cheap cuz everyone was afraid of them at the time thanks to a qc glitch at the factory. the pg tech made they bad run right though.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Ain't nothin wrong with that my friend. I've seen in someones signature that the ability to buy high end equipment does NOT make you an audiophile, and that is true. I just happen to love this ****, and will always be on the quest for even better sound. Better equipment does help me over the curve where I might not reach otherwise.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> . I've seen in someones signature that the ability to buy high end equipment does NOT make you an audiophile, and that is true. I just happen to love this ****, and will always be on the quest for even better sound. Better equipment does help me over the curve where I might not reach otherwise.


WOW, I thought we all loved this sh1t!!!! and that if people who are able to afford high end eqpt. should not be told what they are or are not.... because they too could be spending hours on hours of their own time trying to learn to tune their own systems by reading forums like this and meet others that are also never quite happy with the sound of their systems but, always trying to tweak or purchase new pieces of eqpt to help them on this quest for better sound as well 


just my .02 cents

can't wait to meet you guy's though


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> WOW, I thought we all loved this sh1t!!!! and that if people who are able to afford high end eqpt. should not be told what they are or are not.... because they too could be spending hours on hours of their own time trying to learn to tune their own systems by reading forums like this and meet others that are also never quite happy with the sound of their systems but, always trying to tweak or purchase new pieces of eqpt to help them on this quest for better sound as well
> 
> 
> just my .02 cents
> ...


it's the people who think high end equipment can compensate for poor tuning skills that that quote is directed at. i for one strive to get the best sound possible out of drivers that don't cost very much. nothing against people who can afford expensive gear as long as those people still realize tuning and install is still the number one factor for how the end result sounds

for what it's worth, i'm on an equipment purchase freeze for at least the next year for reasons i won't go into.:blush:


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

me too!!!!!! (on the freeze thing)....good thing I got most of my eqpt second hand in the first place......


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I wasn't being negative when I said that. I was referring to myself and the money I have spent over the last 3 1/2 decades on this sickness I will call the SQ bug. I have a great friend in Mexico that is a Dr. and I was hoping he could give me the cure but it appears like He has it just as bad or worse than me. I applaud people who can take that equipment and make it come to life.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I understood what you were trying to say Foos, and I have also seen that quote...however I am not to sure one can buy the cheapest of the cheap and win time and time again. 

PS the lsit sure is growing and this is making real hard to to ride down with Chris to hear everyones set up. Hell I may even bring the honda down Even though it is in need of some TLC after all of the auditioning I have been doing as of late.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> I understood what you were trying to say Foos, and I have also seen that quote...however I am not to sure one can buy the cheapest of the cheap and win time and time again.
> 
> PS the lsit sure is growing and this is making real hard to to ride down with Chris to hear everyones set up. Hell I may even bring the honda down Even though it is in need of some TLC after all of the auditioning I have been doing as of late.


whether you ride with me or bring the anti-rice you'd still most likely not regret it one bit. 

i understand entirely that you can only polish a turd so much. however, as long as those turds are picked with educated decisions you can get what you want out of your system without the finished product being a turd as well


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

it was just me reading too much into something that was nothing.... but on the real....I love this hobby and the people I get to meet who also love this hobby.... with four kids, it's hard shell out the money for alot of the eqpt i'd like to try....so, these meets are the best why to do this and get advice on my set-up......just wish we had more meets in the metroplex!!!!!!!!


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

i also, have some hifonics gen x (zed made) 1 zues and 2 sampsons that i can bring if someone wants to test in their set up.......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

currently i'm in the middle of a burn-out phase but hope this meet will get my brain rolling again. i'm sure we all go through those phases. there just comes a time where other things have to become priority. while my system is done for now my next one will most likely involve an h701, similar 2-way front, probably the same 2 amps, maybe the same sub...gotta stay practical since afterall you can only fit so much in a single cab truck


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

You think you are in a burn out phase, I'm sitting here making MORE RCA's cuz I didnt like the layout on my new amp rack, here is what my wife is dealing with in order for me to be ready for this meet.


























































Mustn't forget the libation helping me thru:


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

foosman 100 said:


> You think you are in a burn out phase, I'm sitting here making MORE RCA's cuz I didnt like the layout on my new amp rack, here is what my wife is dealing with in order for me to be ready for this meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude, whats up with that margarita. You are making me thirsty


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Gotta have a 'rita when you are doing all this boring ass wiring. Just hope I labeled it right. Ha-Ha


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

you'll find out soon enough

for me it's all about how it sounds. never been one for a show-quality wiring job but my heart goes out to all who take the time and effort to make it purdy!


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

the kit is looking pretty good there foos


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i need to relocate my wiring back to where carl had it originally. moved the blocks to where i could put the linedriver next to them and that didn't work out thanks to a noise issue so the ld is up front in the passenger footwell. the dblocks are in somewhat of a dangerous position right now.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

This is the 20th? If so, Im interested, but I wont know for sure till next week.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> You think you are in a burn out phase, I'm sitting here making MORE RCA's cuz I didnt like the layout on my new amp rack, here is what my wife is dealing with in order for me to be ready for this meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if I did that during the day in my house everything would be destroyed. My kids would find a way to get a hold of it and trash it!!!


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

That's no joke. My 4 year old loves to touch the hot side of an iron.......I would never find half of what I took in the house, or my wife would find it in the washer!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Don't stop, Foos.
To further polish your RCA making skills, I think you should make me some.
On a serious note, you need to teach me how to make some.
I'm going to need custom ones for the new install.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll teach you, or if time allows I'll even make them for you. Do you need them b4 the 20th?? If not, you can make them here. I have plenty of stuff for what I assume would be short proc to amp runs. I've got plenty of cables you can use to get up and running while we make custom length. Really pretty cool when you can do this: custom length


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have looked for the info (time, place, ect) but can't seem to find the details.

what is the low down?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

As it stands it will be at my house, however this seems like it has grown to a point I didn't imagine. I have a private lake a few blocks from my house with a park and ramp that I have access to that has lots of shaded parking, and I am making my tools available to those who need them. When it was first proposed I thought I would have plenty of room for those interested but now I don't know. Anyway, look back a few pages and you will find the address. Thanks, Foos


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> As it stands it will be at my house, however this seems like it has grown to a point I didn't imagine. I have a private lake a few blocks from my house with a park and ramp that I have access to that has lots of shaded parking, and I am making my tools available to those who need them. When it was first proposed I thought I would have plenty of room for those interested but now I don't know. Anyway, look back a few pages and you will find the address. Thanks, Foos


The reason I asked is that is the same weekend as Texas Heatwave in austin.

Will anyone be attending Heatwave?


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

so far its gonna be at foosman100's house and the park near his house. When it gets closer to the date a pm will be sent out to all who are going with the location so you can plug it into a map program to find your way as well as for security reasons.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I won't be, I'm still building getting ready for Tulsa.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> hillbilly sq
> johnny analog
> foosman
> megalomaniac
> ...


I hope Ray gets my modded LP back to me in time. I plan to be there.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> I won't be, I'm still building getting ready for Tulsa.


ME TOO!!!

I hope a can get done.


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey foos, who makes that distro/fused block you are using? I am looking for something just like that.

Thanks


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Audison Model SFD41C, hold on to your britches tho, they are retail about 225.00.


----------



## JasonJones (Apr 24, 2008)

Well at that price I think I will pick up two... =(


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> I'll teach you, or if time allows I'll even make them for you. Do you need them b4 the 20th?? If not, you can make them here. I have plenty of stuff for what I assume would be short proc to amp runs. I've got plenty of cables you can use to get up and running while we make custom length. Really pretty cool when you can do this: custom length


I need them for version 0987340 of the amp rack, but not before the meet.
Sounds like a plan, teach me how to make them.
And yes, just short runs. The longest one would be maybe 1.2 feet.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Got cha Brother, we will make them here then.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

JasonJones said:


> Hey foos, who makes that distro/fused block you are using? I am looking for something just like that.
> 
> Thanks


streetwires makes one similar for under a bill. would be perfect for my application but i'm a tightwad. might check pe though just to see.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, streetwires makes one very similar but seems to be out of stock most places. I've seen em for as low as 55.00. I just use Audison to keep the theme the same.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

just checked pe and it wasn't even listed. i'll just make do with what i have. damn, i've been around my ultra thrifty nana too much:blush:


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Thrifty is a GOOD thing my friend. This is an expensive hobby and we all need to learn to cut corners where we can.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

i know. yet sometimes you just gotta know where doing it right the first time will end up being cheaper. i don't know how much time and money i wasted building boxes and racks that i just didn't have it in me to get done to my liking. then i hooked up with carl (unpredictableacts), told him what i wanted and what limitations the install had to have, and he made it happen. unless something tragic happens i'll never need another box or amprack built as long as i own this truck. could even transfer it to another truck if it's laid out the same and get it recovered if needed. 

but on wiring and stuff like that i quit using the walmart wire that i always had trouble with corroding. switched to the monster 15awg with the voodoo dielectric in the middle and it can't get it to corrode. have a stripped piece of it in the shop and several months later it's just as fresh as can be. 

stretching a dollar is what it's all about and had to change my way of thinking to get financially back on track.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

any updates? put in to get the 18th-21st off.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Still on for me. Hopefully I will be up and running by then, maybe the only part not done is sub.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

my system is going strong and havn't had to touch the tuning for quite some time. i think i'm in love


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Can't wait to hear it, I don't think my sub will be up and ready for the meet, but with HAT midbass you dont really miss it. I've got them playing down to 40 hz.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

maybe we should firm up a time when to meet and if/what we should bring in terms of food, drinks, etc.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

foosman 100 said:


> Can't wait to hear it, I don't think my sub will be up and ready for the meet, but with HAT midbass you dont really miss it. I've got them playing down to 40 hz.


WOW, down to 40hz....how much power are you running to them?
I can't wait to hear a set of HAT's in person....


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

chijioke penny said:


> WOW, down to 40hz....how much power are you running to them?
> I can't wait to hear a set of HAT's in person....


Foos is giving them 260 Audison watts.
My L8's also run down to 40 Hz with 300 JL Watts.

Jorge.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Texas weather being what it is I would recommend we get an early start, somewhere around 9am or so. I know a few of us will have to work the next day, plus others will be having to travel to get home. Now, I don't know how it is done, but we need to start a definitive list on who is coming so I can do some planning on this end. Someone that knows how please post a list that people can add their names to.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

9 am is cool with me.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

i started a new thread this one is kinda long and getting somewhat oT.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

hillbilly sq
johnny analog
foosman
megalomaniac
chiji
azngotskills
JasonJones
doitor
BlackSapphire
trebor
dejo
bassfromspace
mooble

looks like this is the list thus far. folks, you need to give foos a definate rsvp and don't be pussing out like a lot of the marv people did...i'm serious.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Ya'll please use the new OFFICIAL DALLAS MEET thread now. If this doesn't get any bigger we may be able to grill here if interested.


----------

